# Refinishing Shops



## DanC (Mar 20, 2013)

Does anyone know of, or can recommend, a shop that professionally refinishes GTO parts in the Detroit Metro area? I want to refinish/paint my front grille and light bezels to the factory colors and gray finish (none Judge). Same with a shop that can refinish, strip, and re-chrome my rear bumper. I don't want to take it to just anyone and am looking for a recommendation.

If I refinish the grille and bezels myself, does anyone know of the exact 1969 Pontiac GTO colors to use and where to find?

Cheers!


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

I don't know if the colors are concourse correct or not, but it looks pretty damn close. I used Krylon Fusion in satin black then masked and use Krylon Fusion in metalic silver. For plating I used The Chrome Plating Process
you have to tell them you want hexivalent chrome if you want it to look original. They did good work and the price was competetive.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

They plated my grill surrounds and my valence trim and headlight bezels. The dreaded potmetal. If you want to see before pics, click my name and search for threads started by me and look for "68 goes to the paint shop"


----------



## DanC (Mar 20, 2013)

Those look awesome. I also love the color of your GTO, that red looks great! How much are we talking to do the grille and light bezels? Also, how long? Couple weeks?


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

I still had the email from the quote. $95.40 each bezel and each grill surround. I have to paint the black part of the bezels. Took like 4 to 6 weeks, time depends on his workload. That was two years ago and it may also depend on the condition of the potmetal to begin with. Remember, that's hexivalent chrome, I don't know if trivalent is less or not, but I did not want that.


----------

